# Shadowbox's



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

Just curious to see if anyone has done this before. I've eaten up all my wall space in my theatre with graphics and collectibles. So I don't have any wall space for my 24" by 36" poster collection. I want to build a deep(maybe 3-4" shadowbox on a piano hinge that I could mount my posters on foam board and and display inside, with the option of changing them around periodically but also storing them all in the Shadowbox itself. Just putting it out there Thanks, Jon


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea. :dontknow: Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

Got it built today and up, now it needs to be painted, I'm thinking black. And I need to buy some foam board to mount all my posters to, so I can store them in behind.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like it turned out good Jon! :T


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Great idea Jon - it looks great


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Guys! Once I've got it finished and painted I'll send out more pics. I've been trying to finish my theatre room as well so I can finally post in the Theatre section.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great Jon!


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

So I found a 4x8 sheet of corrugated plastic for about $20 at the building supply store. Using my table saw I cut it up into 4 pieces 24x36. I've since mounted a poster on either side of the sheets. Using this method in my 3 inch shadow box I can store around 24 posters. I'm excited and need to finish painting now.


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)




----------

